# Access to the Web from Lightroom



## msmack (May 8, 2014)

Where is the most concise information on posting from Lightroom to  websites like facebook, twitter, etc. and publishing to ones own  website. 

Also information regarding access by iPhone to the L/R library (maybe impossible).


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 8, 2014)

On this forum a lot of information can be found on both issues.
For publishing on Facebook the most easy way is to use the facebook publishing service.

For access you library via your iphone, the new mobile function in version 5 is maybe what your looking for?
On this moment only for i-pad but in a short while also for iphone..

Roelof


----------



## msmack (May 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## MarkNicholas (May 9, 2014)

I have recently started using LR5 to publish my photos directly to my Hotmail OneDrive account. It was pretty straightforward to set up and I can now simply publish photos with just a couple of mouse clicks.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (May 10, 2014)

MarkNicholas said:


> I have recently started using LR5 to publish my photos directly to my Hotmail OneDrive account. It was pretty straightforward to set up and I can now simply publish photos with just a couple of mouse clicks.



Would you care to share the details please?

Thanks: Anthony.


----------



## MarkNicholas (May 10, 2014)

In the library module under the LH panel there is the Publishing Services tab. Navigate your way to find the SkyDrive (its the old name for OneDrive) and click on set up... Just follow the instructions and you will have to provide your email log-in info etc... By default the system is limited to publishing to the OneDrive default folder but I splashed out on a plug-in from OneDrive (US$10) that allows you select which album to publish your photos (to save you having to this manually from within OneDrive).

So when I am in Lightroom and I have photos selected I simply click export (usually export with previous) and this takes me straight to the OneDrive publish panel. I choose which album to publish to and click publish. Its incredibly straightforward and works very smoothly. 

A word of note. OneDrive is very basic indeed. The slide show has only one speed and there are very few options and features but the privacy and sharing features are quite good.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (May 10, 2014)

MarkNicholas said:


> In the library module under the LH panel there is the Publishing Services tab. Navigate your way to find the SkyDrive (its the old name for OneDrive) and click on set up... Just follow the instructions and you will have to provide your email log-in info etc... By default the system is limited to publishing to the OneDrive default folder but I splashed out on a plug-in from OneDrive (US$10) that allows you select which album to publish your photos (to save you having to this manually from within OneDrive).
> 
> So when I am in Lightroom and I have photos selected I simply click export (usually export with previous) and this takes me straight to the OneDrive publish panel. I choose which album to publish to and click publish. Its incredibly straightforward and works very smoothly.
> 
> A word of note. OneDrive is very basic indeed. The slide show has only one speed and there are very few options and features but the privacy and sharing features are quite good.



Thanks for the info Mark...

Anthony.


----------



## MarkNicholas (May 10, 2014)

Anthony.Ralph said:


> Thanks for the info Mark...
> 
> Anthony.



Anthony,
I just checked again...
When you go to the "Publish Services tab" in the Library Module the SkyDrive option is not actually listed there. You have to download it. Its only a small file and takes seconds. To do this just click on "Find more services online" which brings up the Adobe site and then click on "publish collection" and scroll down to the SkyDrive upload which you can then download and install. Once installed you can then follow the set-up instructions as I mentioned above.

Another useful feature with OneDrive is that there is a nifty App for smartphones from which you can easily view and manage your photo albums. This is also very useful for publishing any photos you take with your smartphone or receive on your smartphone via text etc. I have created albums in OneDrive named "Iphone photos" and "Third Party phone photos" and can very quickly publish photos on my phone to these OneDrive albums using the smartphone App.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (May 12, 2014)

MarkNicholas said:


> Anthony,
> I just checked again...
> When you go to the "Publish Services tab" in the Library Module the SkyDrive option is not actually listed there.
> [..]



Mark: I have everything set up okay. The publishing area (as opposed to exporting) was one I hadn't really touched until recently.

Thanks again...  Anthony.


----------

